# SAR equivalent in Windows



## Robbyw

Hi, All - 

Does anyone know of a program or method that records information equivalent to the Unix sar command to a file? I need to gather performance data on remote sights using a batch file or script equivalent to the sar -d and sar -u commands. Basic data I would like to record:

CPU usage - User processes
CPU usage - System processes
CPU usage - I/O processes
CPU usage - percent of CPU available

Disk usage - Percent busy by device
Disk usage - Average queue length
Disk usage - Average service time
Disk usage - Average wait time
Disk usage - Blocks or KB or MB per second
Disk usage - I/O's per second

I would like to take 300 measurements 5 seconds apart and record them to a file for processing later.

Thanks for your help.

Robby Wright


----------



## lysis

Windows has this built in - it's called Performance Monitor. It's graphical and pretty. Set that software up (administrative tools, performance) and be on your happy, monitoring way!

Alternatively, if you want to monitor several devices, you can look into OpManager - it's made by AdventNet. They have a free version which will monitor up to 10 devices for you. It's SNMP based, so you'll have to set up your traps, but it's great software.


----------



## Cellus

To access it all you need to do is go to *Start -> Run... -> perfmon.msc* . You can have it send alerts to the event log and/or export to something like Excel. It has a ridiculous number of counters in it, so make sure to look through the counter lists carefully and pick the right ones.


----------

